# Destin: Best Pomp run in 5 years!



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been surf fishing in this area for a while and this is the best Pompano run I have seen in the last 5 years. Fish are on the small side but I have been killing them. Caught 18 in the past two days alone fishing from sunrise till about 10:30. Tons of sand fleas and not a single sting ray, catfish or any other undesirable fish. Had to call a buddy yesterday at 7:30 cuz I already had 5 in the cooler and needed someone else with a license to fish with me so we could keep 12 between us.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Wow, now that's a mess of fish.....Great catch!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Great job! Thanks for sharing. I need to start looking for those instead of cobia!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The size is definitely down on average from last year, but there are certainly plenty of them


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

what about the whiting? last year they ran good i remember around may? big ones too


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Haven't caught any whiting yet. But yea, I caught some nice size ones in May last year too.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats on a good season. Definitely not my experience this year. I had a really good late fall/winter, big fish and plenty of them, but haven't really had a great spring day yet. Hopefully that will change real soon.

I did run into the fleas on Sunday. More than I've seen since the time of the spill. That's got to be a good sign.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

comparin said:


> Haven't caught any whiting yet. But yea, I caught some nice size ones in May last year too.


what water temperature should get them running you think? 75/76? seemed like they were hot until the june grass made fishing impossible


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing nice catch, thank you for keeping it legal! by calling another friend in to share the wealth with. Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice catch, looking for one of those great days myself.


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

That is awesome. I started out this Spring great, but the lasr few weeks have been awful. I will be back in the country on Wednesday night, and at the beach Thursday. I am thinking positive so will bring me wife so we can keep 12


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Great man. I was out all morning along with some other people and only managed one. I guess it just depends on if you get that lucky school


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I was out yesterday in Sandestin and didn't catch a single one. However, there were more sand fleas than I have seen in a long time. Literally getting 10-15 per scoop with my rake.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

I think the full moon phase the past few days really messed things up. Hoping now with the full moon gone and the high tides get later in the day this week that the pomps will pick back up (especially from 4:00- sunset). Gonna try a couple times in the next three days.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Yup, there back! Limited out this morning from 6:30-8:30. 
2 decent size ones around 14, , two medium 13 in, two small 11 1/2 inchers. 
One sting ray.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work for sure & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

comparin said:


> Yup, there back! Limited out this morning from 6:30-8:30.
> 2 decent size ones around 14, , two medium 13 in, two small 11 1/2 inchers.
> One sting ray.


what kind of rigging were you using? Been reading up on catching these guys and have seen one thread about using floats on the 2/0 hooks. I think it was an offset Khale. Thanks for any info.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Fluorocarbon leaders (pomps can see mono leaders) , with 1/0 hooks ( pomps have very small mouths) . I use 2 hooks with a 3 or 4 oz pyramid weight , depending on the waves and current. I put 2-3 sand fleas on each hook. I also tie yellow and orange floats near the hooks. Keeps fleas from digging in sand and attracts fish. 
p.s. trust the small hooks as 20-35 inch redfish will still get hooked on them. I use 30lb braid as well. This will easily catch pomps, but also let u cast out very far, and let u haul in jack cravelle, reds, catfish an stingray.


----------

